# My first $10 tip!



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

So I did an early morning run and picked up a couple during the heavy downpour occurring in LA around 4am.

In spite of swerving crazily to avoid running over a dog lost and disoriented in the middle of the road, and turning crazily to enter the freeway after almost missing the entrance, the ride was smooth from then on, which still made me shocked when they handed over a ten for a $15 ride. I guess they were grateful for me saving them from the rain!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Sounds like a good couple. I bet they are well-adjusted and relatively content with their lives too. (This is a jab at people who don't tip; they are secretly miserable).


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It's nice to know that are generous people out there, and not just those corporate like cheap skates.


----------

